# KitchenAid Selection



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

I've been baking more and more bread at home and am looking into KitchenAid mixers for their kneading abilities.

It's hard to say how much dough I'll be putting into it, but I'm guessing that I probably won't do much more than 4 loaf pans worth.

I am also thinking about getting the meat grinding attachment. I would probably need to grind about 9 lbs at a time.

Any ideas/recommendations in regards to wattage and/or model?


----------



## robwill57 (Nov 14, 2003)

Your only choice for the bread you want to make would be the 525 watt Professional 6. I bought mine factory refurbished on e-bay for $260 including shipping about 18 mo. ago and it has been great. It replaced my old 325 watt 5 qt kitchen aid. The slow start feature is especially handy--doesn't throw flour everywhere when first turned on.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Kitchen Aid has a chart that gives maximum recommended amounts of different product that the machine will accommodate. You may want to check their web site or e-mail them for the chart. 

If the machine is overloaded you may see some grease weeping out of the rotating head. That's your clue to stop and lighten the load. It happens to me sometimes when I am grinding meat and I usually don't do more than 2 or 3 pounds at a time.

Kitchen Aids are great, "heavy duty" machines but they do have their limits.

Jock


----------



## scott123 (Dec 23, 2003)

Thanks, those are very helpful suggestions.

Robwill57, I'm curious about something. The 525 professional is describe as a "lift" mixer as opposed to the 325 watt being a tilt. Alton Brown writes that he prefers the tilt. Are you happy with the bowl mechanics on the 525?

Also, I've seen pictures of the 525 professional where the bowl sits on the bottom and other pictures where it is cradled in 2 arms. Which do you have?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

My KA Pro Mixer broke two weeks after I sold it and two weeks before the one year unconditional warranty expired. Williams Sonoma replaced it with a brand new one. When the owner turned it on, nothing happened. He returned it and WS replaced it again. No problem.

I replaced my KA Pro mixer with a Kenwood which has been running fine for the past two years without any problems. Makes me wonder why there's some many refurbished KA's on the market.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm in Robwill's spot. I've got the 325W 5Qt. It's not enough. Sourdough kneading is just out of the question for it. Couldn't do tamale dough/batter either. Focaccia is a stretch.

More Power!! Bigger Bowl!

It's not dead yeat though, so I'm using it for what it will do. Mine weeps grease occasionally too. 

Phil


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I'm uncertain as to the quality of DeLonghi and that's the manufacturer who now makes the "Kenwood Mixer". I purchased the smaller Kenwood, 600 watts and it kneads effortlessly. Do an online search for Delonghi mixer to see what's available.

King Arthur Flour now promotes a VIKING mixer but I have yet to hear any feedback concerning it.


----------



## robwill57 (Nov 14, 2003)

Scott 123-- I have the mixer with the arms the bowl snaps on to a peg on each arm. I did prefer the tilt to the lift mechanism but not enough to be a deal breaker. We also had a Kenwood mixer--it did have plenty of power and a 7 qt bowl but I thought the bowl was too deep and the variable speed control went kaput in less than 2 years--too soon for a $500 mixer.


----------



## alexr (Jun 3, 2002)

I have a 6 Quart 525 in my kitchen. We use it for everything. Grinding, rolling pasta, working dough. It's four years old, beat up, and I have been waiting for it to die, but........


----------



## bullyinny (Jun 10, 2004)

the Electrolux is a dream...


----------



## bullyinny (Jun 10, 2004)

...oh, and as far as kitchen aid goes: In my opinion the type of gearing is as important as wattage - stay away from the beltdriven models. The geared KA's are far better and longer lasting.
Hobart - while more expensive - makes a much better mixer. And again I love my electrolux.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

If my Kenwood mixer ever dies, then I'll opt for the Hobart 5 quart mixer. They can be found at ebay for around $4-600 slightly used.


----------

